# hog advice from boehr?



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

sir id like to ask your oppinion on the direction we should take to get some thing done about this problem. should we be looking to our legisltors to get some laws on the books? the dnr? the ag dept?
or are we blowing the problem out of proportion?
i look at these hogs as i do eurasion ruffies or zebra muscle or sea lamprey. something that can do harm to our native species.
should i chill out?


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Its already against the law to release them, what more laws are needed. You can shoot them during all hunting seasons..........


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

i see boehr is leaving us,,, thats a shame , he'll be missed.
yes i see we can shoot them now during seasons.
im talking about the future. and off season too. my thought is there shouild be no closed season on them. 
but what ever is decided if we leave it to lansing to get started ,,,,well,,, you can imagine the mess they can make of it.
just thinking we need to start the ball rolling in a direction that will benifit the outdoorsmen in michigan.
and i have no idea what that direction would be. thats why i'm asking oppinions.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

John, 
Here is a good link on the DNR web site that talks about hogs... USDA, DNR and Ag Dept. all have an interest.

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10363-155439--,00.html

There is no "off season" you can small game hunt year round.. An can hunt hogs year round....

No closed season on opossum,porcupine,weasel,red squirrel,skunk,starling,feral pigeons,English sparrow,ground squirrel and woodchuck.


----------



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI (Sep 23, 2002)

if there is no season on them and we have permission to shoot them in the designated counties that the d.n.r. all ready has said we can. what need is there to create a season. just go out and shoot them if you feel so adiment about the destruction that they create. i am also sure that if you find a county with them in it, and you find a farmer that has them he'll surely let you hunt them. go forth and have a little piggly wiggly hunt! good ole pork an beans


----------



## fisher210 (Aug 20, 2006)

Just as an FYI, I sent an e-mail to the DNR asking about using a shotgun on hogs while turkey hunting and the reply said the season for ferral hog was over March 31 st. I replied back wondering when it started again and havn't recieved a reply on that yet. I thought the season never closed on them so was supried when I got that answer from the DNR..


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

I cannot provide advice because I don't know what is being talked about in the way of hogs. This all took place after I retired.


----------



## answerguy8 (Oct 15, 2001)

fisher210 said:


> Just as an FYI, I sent an e-mail to the DNR asking about using a shotgun on hogs while turkey hunting and the reply said the season for ferral hog was over March 31 st. I replied back wondering when it started again and havn't recieved a reply on that yet. I thought the season never closed on them so was supried when I got that answer from the DNR..


I'll be curious to see their reply. My thought is that it might close on 
March 31st but it'll re-open on April 1st.


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

with a firearm during turkey season without a valid turkey permit (is what I was told).

Steve


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

hitechman said:


> with a firearm during turkey season without a valid turkey permit (is what I was told).
> 
> Steve


Used to be like that but that changed a years ago.


----------



## fisher210 (Aug 20, 2006)

Hadn't received an answer yet today so re submitted it again, I'll let you know when or if I get an answer back. I've put in questions before and the answer I got last week was the first time they ever answered.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

thats cool , thanks. 
and thank you for all your advice and oppinions threw the years. you've been a valuable resource and i wish you well in the future.


boehr said:


> I cannot provide advice because I don't know what is being talked about in the way of hogs. This all took place after I retired.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

thanks to all that responded. im feeling pretty strongly about this. knowing our farmers just don't need something else hurting them.
hopefully those in charge will say their behind us in getting as many as we can. i don't believe we can eradicate them all..... but my bar-b-que pit is willing to try.


----------



## FishTales (Feb 13, 2002)

I'm surpised you didn't get an answer from the DNR yet, here is a link to their site in regards to Feral Hogs, click the link below. Rich

Michigan DNR - Feral Hogs


----------



## fisher210 (Aug 20, 2006)

I got this reply from Kristy from the DNR and should clear things up, man she got right on it to, just sent the question last night, thank you Kristy.

*feral swine hunting information* 
Hi,
The reason for March 31st is it's the end of small game season and that is the time approved by the MDNR/MDA directors. We are going to ask (at the next NRC meeting) that feral swine removal be allowed state wide, and year round as these pigs are a nuisance animal, not native, and carry disease risk for the pork industry, wildlife, and people. The DNR is not interested in making pigs a game animal in Michigan. On private land, a person may shoot a pig year round if it is the person's land, and the pigs is doing damage.
I would suggest staying tuned for press releases regarding feral swine removal. Also, feel free to send me a note if you would like locations where there is currently feral swine activity. Baccus Creek SGA, Maple River SGA, and Gratiot-Saginaw SGA are good places to hit right now.
Thanks
Kristie
MDNR


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

ahh sounds like their getting on this . private land seems solved . public land im guessing won't be a big hassle for them to get things moving .
i'm glad to have learned these things.


----------

